# Who owns an SF/SF registry



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2011)

*Updated thru post #84, 16-Mar-11*

A little "Social Project" I'm doing here...just wanna see a few numbers...

How many SF's do we own collectively as a community?

What's the most owned model?

What are the most popular SF's?

All you have to do is post a "list" of your SF's; Model/Make/Finish/SN. Lego's can count as long as the BODY is SF. Also post your top 3. Make a guess as too how many you think we have collectively. 3,000? 5,000? 10,000?

If you're worried about posting your "holdings" to the broader community, shoot me a PM. I'll do several spreadsheets and start posting "numbers" in the second post once I start getting numbers rolling in.

SF may be interested in knowing how many lights of theirs are in our hands???

Like I said, this is just a fun social experiment...thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2011)

*I'LL BE ADDING THE TOP 3 LIGHTS SOON*

(These numbers are better than polls, as they're unbiased, and the old addage "The Numbers Don't Lie")

*******************************************

*Updated up to post #84, 0055hrs(EST), 16 Mar 11.*

*******************************************

Well, here it is so far..*E-Series* still maintains the lead, and P takes the lead from L and C for second. L takes 3rd, G 4th, and C gets pushed all the way back to 5th (numbers wise, not %)

I thought P-Series would've led the way, but am rather surprised that there's SO many MORE E-series. I thought the A-Series would've been a bit less popular as well. ???

*********************************

HOWEVER,

The *6P*is nowthe single most popular light, bumping down the C2 too second, followed by...THE G2!  Where's all you C2-HA Fans?

BUT, the C2 count DOES NOT include the L5/M2 (same body format...and I know for one, my C2 has a KL5 on it, essentially making it a L5...)

-What do you all think...fair to count the M2/L5 as C2's? 90% of the M2's/L5's probably have Z44's and a Malkoff in them???

(Note, I went ahead and compounded the basic models to give a more accurate "tale". G2/G2Z=Different Lights; 6P/6PL=Same light)

C2: 42 (includes C2/C2L)
-L5 and M2: 11ea., which would put the "C2" body style above the 6P
G2: 38 (includes G2/G2L)
6P: 50 (includes 6P/PL/PD)
A2: 28 (includes all colors, but NOT the A2L)

(Note, the C2 qty. DOES NOT include the L5 and M2!)

*********************************

*Most popular OF a series*

E-Series: E2E (E1B in second)
C-Series: C2
P-Series: 6P
G-Series: G2
M-Series: *M6 takes the lead* breaking a 10 to 10 tie with the M3, and now stands at 11
Z-Series: Z2
L-Series: L1 (Accounts for 50% of L-Series...Whoa!...what happened to the L4 "Wall of Light"???)
-LX2 is in 2nd and makes up 25% of "our" L-Series lights. Pretty good considering there's 7 models
Misc: U2 followed by the T1A (Where's all the Kroma owners??? It really is an awesome light...)

************************************

Approx. 446 SF's among 52 members posting. 

The numbers in parentheses at the end (i.e. +2) show the change in percentage since the last update

By series: (Note; L4's are counted as "L" series even though they are essentially "E" Series. If you think this would skew that data or purpose of this, let me know. Also, M2's are counted as "M" and not "C", and several others instances)

E-74; 20% (+2)
C-39; 11% (-2)
L-43; 11% (-2)
P-48; 13% (+1)
G-40; 11% (+1)
A-28; 7% (- 2)
M-40; 11% (+2) 
OTHER-36; 9%
Z-15; 4% (+1)

Cells:
1 Cell: 15%
2 Cell: 57% (No surprise)
3 Cell: 9% (Thought there would've been a few more of these)


Incan
-50% (+1)
LED
-41% (+3)

HA(Nat)
-45% (-3)
Bk (HA/Type II/Nit)
-28% (+3)


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll start with mine

E1E
E1L
E2E
E2L (2) One ea. 3rd Gen, one ea. 5th Gen
E2L-AA (2)
L1 (2) (1ea. 6th Gen, 1ea. 5th Gen RD)
L2
LX2 
L4 
L6 
M3
M4
M6
C2-HA (2)
C3-HA
C3-BK
9Z (2)
6Z
6PL (2)
G2-OD (2)
G2-BK (2)
G2-TN
G2ZL-OD
HL1-A-TN
918FA
M96x
M95x
U2
KROMA
M3LT
A2L
G3D
G3L (2)
D3

Edited 21 May:

Add 1 ea. LX2, subtract 1ea. E2L-AA.


----------



## cmanley (Mar 12, 2011)

I have:
2 x 6p
2 x E1b 1-BK,1-silver
1 x E1l
1 x E1e
1 x C2-HA
1 x C3-HA
1 x G2-BK


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 12, 2011)

This could take me a while...


----------



## RedLED (Mar 12, 2011)

I will get a crew on it. Stand by, please...


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Mar 12, 2011)

Tempest, show us what you got!  I'm seriously interested in knowing what you got! :O

I have: 
2 x Surefire L5 
2 x Surefire G2
1 x Surefire C2


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 12, 2011)

After years of telling myself I really ought to back it up, my spreadsheet with all the information on my lights seems to have vanished into the ether. So, I don't have all the detailed information on specific quantities/finishes/SNs of each model, but I know the grand total was 119 last time I checked. 

Should my top three be my favourite users? Or my three favourite "collection pieces"?

I really don't have a clue how many SureFires there might be in the hands of CPF members. Perhaps 2,500-3,000? I'm no good at guessing games


----------



## think2x (Mar 12, 2011)

9P
Z2
L1


----------



## DUQ (Mar 12, 2011)

My top three Surefire lights are my U2, M6 and E2E. We must be pushing 3000 Surefire lights within our CPF community.

1 x G2 OD 
1 x E1E HA Nat
1 x E2D A239238
1 x E2L HA Nat A223787
1 x E2E HA Nat A399655
1 x 6P Blk A463055
1 x 9P Blk 
1 x M4 HA Nat A004848
1 x M6 HA Nat A013219
1 x 8AX HA Nat A012913
1 x U2 HA Blk A13803
1 x L1 HA Nat A25849
1 x M962 A138818


----------



## Brasso (Mar 12, 2011)

1 x L1
1 x E1L
1 x E2E
1 x E2L
1 x E2L AA
1 x G2L
1 x G2Z L
1 x T1A Titan


----------



## Roger999 (Mar 12, 2011)

1X G2 Black
1X G3 Black
1X E1E Black
1X E2D Black
1X C2 HA
For now .


----------



## jellydonut (Mar 12, 2011)

1x U2
1x M6
4x 6P
8x A2


----------



## greenLED (Mar 12, 2011)

I've trimmed down to:

L1 x 3
e2e x 3
G2 LED x1
M6 x 1
A2 x 1
U2 x 1
E1B x 1


----------



## echuang (Mar 12, 2011)

LX2 - 1
C2 - 1
E2L - 1

Just started getting SureFires in December. Can't seem to stop.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 12, 2011)

1 x Z2
2 x C2
2 x 6P
1 x G2
1 x E1B
1 x Saint Minimus

..and a ton of tailcaps, bezels, filters and doodads!


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 12, 2011)

1x C2-HA
1x 6P-BK


----------



## Chadder (Mar 12, 2011)

1x E2E
1xE2O
1xE2DL
1XE1b
1x6PX
2x G2L


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the entries so far eveyone! Getting a list up right now. If you could (especially with the G-Series and C-Series, if you could include the color (Black/OD/Yellow, etc.)

Thanks again...I think some very surprising info will come out of this!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2011)

@ Tempest/Redled...

I completly understand...why do you think my list isn't up yet???

I'm also dreading Al's and DaFab's, and Dimerazorbacks list!

Tempest, as far as your faves, just list your most used. When it comes to "favorites", consideration may be given towards rarity, more than utility.

My most used are my E2L-AA, E2L, and a C2.


----------



## Retinator (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's my stuffs:

(1) 6PL (stock P60L)
(1) E1L (2 stage 3/45 modes)
(1) G3 (Incan P90/91, all black nitro)
(1) C2-HA (Incan P60)
(2) G2 (Incan P60's, Yellow & OD Green)

Hopefully will get more this year


----------



## ASheep (Mar 12, 2011)

My humble collection, none of them stock:

E1l outdoorsman w/E1e head SN: A62909
E2e w/IMR-E2 SN: A182108
A2 HA-WH Aviator w/onion ring SN: A45620

I think we're pushing 5000 as a community... but we'll see how many people respond!
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 13, 2011)

5x C2-HA
2x M2
1x L5

as well as a M3 and 6PD that don´t count since they don´t have their original bodies anymore.

Eric


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 13, 2011)

Not close to what I used to...

3 x A2
3 x C2
3 x M6
3 x 9N

2 x E2e
2 x M4
2 x 6P

1 x AZ2
1 x E1e
1 x E2DL
1 x Kroma
1 x LX2
1 x M3
1 x M3LT
1 x T1A
1 x U2
1 x Z2
1 x Z2-S
1 x Z3
1 x 10X

I think that's all!


----------



## bla2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

3 x C2HA


----------



## alfa (Mar 13, 2011)

I own:
2x C2 HA NAT
1x 6PD
1x 6P with M2 bezel and SW02 tailcap

...for now!


----------



## jp2515 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've lost count. Let me check and get back to you guys. 

I'll leave this post as a place marker for now.


----------



## faco (Mar 13, 2011)

L1
TITAN
U2 ULTRA
A2 LED WH Aviator


----------



## jtblue (Mar 13, 2011)

1x 6PL - SN A670183 (with KX4-BK SN A04072)
1x C2 HA NAT - SN A44566


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 13, 2011)

C2-BK
C3-BK
D3 (-BK)
6Z (-BK)
7Z (-BK)
T1A (-BK)

... hmmm ... seing a pattern in the above, LOL

2x L1
L2


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 13, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what we have collectively

I have 
6P Silver A069757
6P Black A106904 (with old KL3 A01642)
6P Black - no SN - early laser products version
E1 Executive Silver A05678 Scalloped Head, clip on body
E1E Black HA3 A34167 (with KL1 A18537)
L4 HA-NAT A57443(body) A07881(head)
U2 Black A09419 (curved flats body, with removeable plastic tube (18650 compatible)
L2 HA-NAT A18397 (3 curved flats body)
G2 No S/N
9P (oveready bored and anodized, but it's till a surefire 9P underneath) A041802
M4 HA-Nat A005378
M3 HA-Nat A05428 (older style ribbed head
A2 HA-Nat A00565 (i think, very hard to see the S/N)
T1A titan A01971

I think that's it.
Edited to add Colours and Serial Numbers 15/3/11


----------



## chef4850 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting thread! I would be courious to see the approx. number of SF light that the community has collectively.

Here are mine:

1xT1A
1xE1E HA Natural
4xL1 HA Natural
3xE1L HA Natural
1xA2-G HA Natural
2xA2L-W 
3xLX2
1xL2
1xL4
2xL5
1xM2
1xC2
1xC2-L Millenium Series
1xM3
1xM6

I think that is about it. 

Chef


----------



## Southpawtact (Mar 13, 2011)

1 X E2DL


----------



## Shawn L (Mar 13, 2011)

All 1 each
6P
E1B
E2DL
10X
L1
G2ZL
M952V-TN


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 13, 2011)

C2 HA XP-G R5 drop-in
U2 Ultra 
G2 Yellow with RED XR-E drop-in


----------



## Pekka (Mar 13, 2011)

I find the criteria of counting SF bodies only kind of amusing as I'd consider my leefbodied "9P look-a-like" sporting SF bezel and tailcap about as much a SF light as the ones where only orignal SF body remains. Also I'm a bit perplexed on how to count my M3, as the engraving states it's a M3T but I've never had a turbohead for it or on it. Anyway, here's the list:

1x E1E-HA
2x A2-HA-RD
5x G2-BK
3x 6P-BK
2x C2-HA
1X G3-BK
1X C3-HA
1X 9P-BK
1x M3-HA
2X M4-HA


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd go with whatever the body says. I imagine that is why AoW specified the body, because it's the body that will tell you the model and the SN.


----------



## sassaquin (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't have much, just these little guys. 

L1
E1L
E1B (silver)

My favorite is the E1B.


----------



## york2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's what I have:

4xG2
6P
6Z
C2-HA
E1B-BK
E1E-HA
E1L-HA
E2D-BK
E2E-HA
E2W-BY
L1-HA
U2-BK
8NX
Stratum


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 13, 2011)

Updated thru post 38.

Nice collection for a newer member, york!


----------



## Pekka (Mar 13, 2011)

An idea: do a cell size statistic as well if it's not too much trouble. Might be more interesting than the 'series' spread actually.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 13, 2011)

Pekka said:


> An idea: do a cell size statistic as well if it's not too much trouble. Might be more interesting than the 'series' spread actually.



Great idea Pekka...can do easy!


----------



## kelmo (Mar 13, 2011)

1 E1e black
1 KX1+E1 body
1 E1e+PR-T Head
1 KX1B+E1e body+Z68
1 L1
2 E2e
1 clipless E2
2 E2O
2 E2D
1 A2 white
1 A2L green
1 KX2C+E2 body+Z68
1 E2DL
2 L4
1 E2L
1 6PX Pro
1 M2
1 C2
1 6PD
2 G2
1 L2
1 9P
1 C3
3 M3
1 M3TL
1 M4
1 12ZM
1 M6
2 Minimus


----------



## It01Firefox (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's what I got:

1x 3P
3x 6P
3x 6PL
3x 9P
1x G2L-FYL
1x G2Z
2x C2
1x C3
2x Z2
2x E1e
1x E1b
2x E2e
1x E2L
1x A2
1x A2L
1x L1
1x LX2
1x U2
1x 8NX
1x M3
1x M3T
2x M4
2x M6

In addition to that I have the body + tailcap of an E1l and an L4 but I'm not counting those since they're missing a head.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2011)

1x 6P 
1x A2 (white LED)
1x L1
1x 9N


I think I've got more Streamlight's than Surefires now LOL :nana:


----------



## billbunton (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's see if I can do this from memory:

1x 6P
1x T1A Titan
1x E1L
1x AZ2
1x U2
1x LX2
1x Saint

It seems like I'm forgetting something...


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 14, 2011)

363 SF's; Post updated to #46


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, not much for some but my SF collection is:

(1) C2 - HA
(1) C3 - HA
(1) 6PL
(1) L1 - this is Milkified with an 'Arnor" head (guts removed)


----------



## nightcacher (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got back on, I missed CPF. 
I recently got a used but mint C2 and put in a Malcoff M61W led module in it.


----------



## chanjyj (Mar 14, 2011)

G2-BK
LX2-BK
M2-Nat


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 14, 2011)

chanjyj said:


> G2-BK
> LX2-BK
> M2-Nat


 
A Black LX2??? Where'd you score that one at? Or should I say How?


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 14, 2011)

2x G2-BK

1x E1-GM

1x C2-BK

1x Z3-BK

1x L1-HA-WH


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe this old thread I opened can help with some data:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?225690-Surefires-in-CPF

By the way, nice thread! Very insteresting!

And I own:

1x *L1*
2x *E1L Outdoorsman*
1x *E1B Backup*
1x *E2L-AA Outdoorsman*


----------



## Machete God (Mar 14, 2011)

6P LED Defender 6PDL-BK A623953
A2 Aviator ?? A2-HA-?? A24666
A2 Aviator WH A2-HA-WH A77366
A2 Aviator YG A2-HA-YG A62754
C2 LED Centurion C2L-HA A00980
E1B Backup E1B A58601
G2 Nitrolon Tan G2 (in transit)


----------



## criminalhate (Mar 14, 2011)

only one I have
6p black finish


----------



## depusm12 (Mar 14, 2011)

2xZ2's Blk
1xA2 HA III
1xC3 Blk
1xE2e HA III
1xM3 HA III
1xL6 HA III
1xLX2 HA III


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 14, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> A Black LX2??? Where'd you score that one at? Or should I say How?


 
That would be quite something!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 14, 2011)

Updated thru post 57. Thanks everyone! Keep them coming! Wanna try to at least break 1000 (on this thread anyways, cause I know about 1/4 of you won't/can't post)


----------



## jellydonut (Mar 14, 2011)

Aw, I forgot my;

1x LX2

Sorry.


----------



## jtblue (Mar 14, 2011)

What ever happened to posting the SN's?


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 14, 2011)

jtblue said:


> What ever happened to posting the SN's?


 
I've only gotten a handful of S/N's jtblue...maybe ten at the most. I thought it would be neat to see unique S/N's, or maybe same S/N's across the range (i.e. a C2 and A2 with the same S/N.) Now that would be cool! If we got enoguh S/N's, we maybe able to use that info to disntiguish between certain builds (i.e. when the C2/C3 went from the 3 flats to the four flats, etc.).

I had a Z2 with the WRONG PATENT number on it (The patent was for a toilet seat or something), and so did one or two other members, but others had the correct patent. I never got enoguh S/N's to determine when the "error" was corrected, or even when it started.

But, if people started going back and adding S/N's, I could build a list and link to it, so we could see if there were two back to back S/N's, etc.


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 14, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> I've only gotten a handful of S/N's jtblue...maybe ten at the most. I thought it would be neat to see unique S/N's, or maybe same S/N's across the range (i.e. a C2 and A2 with the same S/N.) Now that would be cool! If we got enoguh S/N's, we maybe able to use that info to disntiguish between certain builds (i.e. when the C2/C3 went from the 3 flats to the four flats, etc.).
> 
> I had a Z2 with the WRONG PATENT number on it (The patent was for a toilet seat or something), and so did one or two other members, but others had the correct patent. I never got enoguh S/N's to determine when the "error" was corrected, or even when it started.
> 
> But, if people started going back and adding S/N's, I could build a list and link to it, so we could see if there were two back to back S/N's, etc.


 
I just edited my post with them,
my oddest serial numbers are a E1 - A05678 and a A2 with a 3 digit serial 
does anyone out there own an E1 A01234 ? - or any light with that serial ?


----------



## Machete God (Mar 15, 2011)

Machete God said:


> 6P LED Defender 6PDL-BK A623953
> A2 Aviator ?? A2-HA-?? A24666
> A2 Aviator WH A2-HA-WH A77366
> A2 Aviator YG A2-HA-YG A62754
> ...



I went back and edited my posts with serial numbers also. I didn't have access to the spreadsheet where I listed the numbers when I posted yesterday.

Listing serial numbers will be quite a chore for those who own more than a few lights and never bothered to keep a record of their serial numbers. But now is as good a time as any to start keeping those records


----------



## jtblue (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread is really starting to take form! Adding the SN's would make this thread much more involving for the posters as it would mean that instead of just counting how many you have lying around, you would need to pick up each and every individual flashlight (kind of like a stock-take).


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll add my serials one day when I get some spare time... it's gonna take a while! :laughing:


----------



## macnoodle (Mar 15, 2011)

1x Surefire E1B Backup
1x Surefire E2L AA


----------



## kosPap (Mar 15, 2011)

1x Surefire 6p
1x Surefire C2


----------



## RobertM (Mar 15, 2011)

I have drastically reduced my flashlight collection over the past year (other hobbies). Here is what remains of the SureFires:

2x 6PL
3x E1B (2 BK, 1 SL)
1x G3
1x M6
1x M2
3x A2 (1 WH, 2 YG)
1x LX2
1x HS2 (Saint Minimus)
1x G2
1x T1A

-Robert


----------



## Creelow (Mar 15, 2011)

I have,

1x E1B

1x E2DL

1x Incan G2

1x LX2


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for keeping the numbers rolling in Ya'll. I'll try to get the stats updated tonight. Looks like a nice boost for the E1B's and A2's!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 15, 2011)

RobertM said:


> I have drastically reduced my flashlight collection over the past year (other hobbies). Here is what remains of the SureFires:
> 
> 2x 6PL
> 3x E1B (2 BK, 1 SL)
> ...


 
Geez man, if you're ever feeling charitable... 

Shao


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 15, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Not close to what I used to...
> 
> 3 x A2
> 3 x C2
> ...



I think I meant that last comment for you!


----------



## cm_mtb (Mar 15, 2011)

I only have two so far:

E2E-HA with two flats, SN A76781
G3


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 15, 2011)

cm_mtb said:


> I only have two so far:
> 
> E2E-HA with two flats, SN A76781
> G3


 
4-Flats E2e? Like to see a pic of that!


----------



## cm_mtb (Mar 15, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> 4-Flats E2e? Like to see a pic of that!


 
I'm confused... I wrote two flats, but you wrote four flats.  Anyway, here's a post with a picture.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 15, 2011)

Ack...dislexia? Sorry, crunching numbers gets me seeing/reading things the wrong way.


----------



## cm_mtb (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha... no worries. Good thread idea, by the way.


----------



## rich297 (Mar 15, 2011)

My one and only SF is a C2. It's hard to make a guess on total SF's owned by the "community". Depends on how you define "community". CPF currently has over 118,000 total members and about 3600 active members. Among active members, I would guess no less than 5,000 SF's.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 15, 2011)

rich297 said:


> It's hard to make a guess on total SF's owned by the "community". Depends on how you define "community". CPF currently has over 118,000 total members and about 3600 active members.


However, those ~100,000 spammers probably don't have many SF's, LOL.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 15, 2011)

1x Original 6P (Laser Products - Fountain Valley Ca. Large boot.)
1x Blue G/M 6P
1x Grey G/M 6P
5x Black 6Ps (var. Drop-ins; Malkoffs, MC-Es etc.)
1x E1e (For VME Head and Malkoff M31W.)...coming soon!


----------



## gprice74 (Mar 15, 2011)

1 X 6P
1 X C2-HA


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 15, 2011)

Some nice 6P's Sparky! Actually you closed the gap for most owned SF with the C2; it's now 38 6P's to 39 C2's!!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 15, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Geez man, if you're ever feeling charitable...
> 
> Shao


 
:laughing:

I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2011)

Some of you guys make me sick with your collections....  :naughty:

Ok here's my little group:

C2-HA-Nailbenderized and McClickied
L4-Milkyfied
T1A
G2L-BK (P60L)
G2L-BK (KX4)
G2L-OD (P60L)

Just a drop in the bucket compared to some of you. Fabulous collections!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah nbp, but I don't have any milkies...

Yet...:devil:

Main (2nd/#2) post updated! Some new, "interesting" results...


----------



## jp2515 (Mar 16, 2011)

> What do you all think...fair to count the M2/L5 as C2's? 90% of the M2's/L5's probably have Z44's and a Malkoff in them???



Sure why not? I bought a spare bezel to use with my L5 body. Also seen a few M2/L5 bodies with Z44 and Z58/Z41 in the C2 Addict thread


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 16, 2011)

macnoodle said:


> 1x Surefire E1B Backup
> 1x Surefire E2L AA



Best combo ever!!


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Yeah nbp, but I don't have any milkies...
> 
> Yet...:devil:
> 
> Main (2nd/#2) post updated! Some new, "interesting" results...




Oh, that's an easy fix Angel! You send me your M3LT, and I send you my Milky L4. :naughty:


----------



## adriankeith (Mar 16, 2011)

I've only acquired a handful over the past few years =\

1x E1B
1x E2DL
1x 6P (with LED conversion)
1x 6PL
1x E2E
1x G2


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 16, 2011)

adriankeith said:


> I've only acquired a handful over the past few years =\
> 
> 1x E1B
> 1x E2DL
> ...


Thanks for posting, and welcome Adrian!


----------



## Retinator (Mar 16, 2011)

Rather than edit my previous post, I'll just add 1 more here;

(1) E2DL-BK (200/5 dual mode)

Just picked it up yesterday.

Wonder if this thread will start a buying spree lol


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 17, 2011)

rich297 said:


> My one and only SF is a C2. It's hard to make a guess on total SF's owned by the "community". Depends on how you define "community". CPF currently has over 118,000 total members and about 3600 active members. Among active members, I would guess no less than 5,000 SF's.



Well, I've personally sold about 27 Surefires in the past couple of months on this forum so that would mean I've contributed around .5% of all Surefires to active members? More useless figures brought to you by Shao!


----------



## rich297 (Mar 17, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Well, I've personally sold about 27 Surefires in the past couple of months on this forum so that would mean I've contributed around .5% of all Surefires to active members? More useless figures brought to you by Shao!



Yeah, I realize I'm a rare SF owner with only one owned. There are numerous CPF members who've posted photos of Surefire collections numbering in the dozens. Could very well be 50,000 SF lights owned by CPFers. Maybe more!!!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm still waiting for DaFab's and Tempest and RedLED's list...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 18, 2011)

A2L-RD 

E1B with F04 diffuser 
E2DLED 

C3 With KT1 and SW02
C2 With defender head and z59 & M61

G2 FYL incan
G2 FYL with Malkoff M61LL with diffuser
 G2 BK incan
G2 Tan with m2 head and Z59 with diffuser

M4
M6 

Saint

what's left of my SF light collection. ( as i have the delta ew-04 knife and ew-01 pen)


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks James! I'll get yours added soon! Looks like you kept the best of the best!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 18, 2011)

looking back I only got rid of 5, and 3 were redundant lol.
I do miss that beautiful M1 though.
oh, and I gave the 6P away as a bday gift. so take that one off the list.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 18, 2011)

It's all good...turns out the 6P isn't the most popular SF after all, according to our numbers so far. not unless we get a few people with like 6 or 7 6P's a piece. Dod ya have NVD's to use the m1? I just got a L1-RD head for my 5th gen L1 and really appreciate a solid, dedicated red LED light. No switching, clicking, taking off filters...just "bam", a nice, true red beam at my command!

I sold you that KT1 about 2 years ago, didn't I???


----------



## black bolt (Mar 18, 2011)

2- E1E (HA) S/N A038167, A53881
1- LX2 S/N X01770
1- E2D S/N A354321
1- G3 (BK) 
1- 6PL (BK) S/N A655553
1- C2 (HA) Cerakote can't see the S/N
1- 9P (BK) S/N A041387
1- L4 (HA) S/N A245876
1- L1 (HA) S/N A18727
1- L2 (HA) S/N A24378
1- T1A S/N A01161
1- M3 S/N A34312
1- M3LT S/N A00568
3- M6 S/N A020166, A016912, A016801

That's it for now, Thanks...


----------



## lasermax (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay I bought enough lights for now now to incooperate my income hehe
2-e1b backups
1-lx2 lumamax
1-e2dl defender
1-m4 Devastator
1-m6 guardian
1-z2 combatlight
1-m961
Aim very happy with my results plus battery company's hehe thought I would throw that in


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 19, 2011)

lasermax said:


> wow surefires hot



Yeah...welcome to the "underground". Thanks for posting your lights BTW!


----------



## jtivat (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok here is my current list which is way scaled down at one time a had over 50 SureFire's and over the years have owned well over one hundred.

2 - 6P
1 - 6PX Pro
1 - G2Z
1 - G2X
1 - E1b
1 - Saint Min
1 - M6
1 - L4
1 - 12pm


----------



## jtivat (Mar 19, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> It's all good...turns out the 6P isn't the most popular SF after all, according to our numbers so far. not unless we get a few people with like 6 or 7 6P's a piece.



Well this would have been a good start but I sold them.


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd give my right (and possibly left) arm to know where the two on the bottom left are now. Any details on those?


----------



## jtivat (Mar 19, 2011)

Tempest UK said:


> I'd give my right (and possibly left) arm to know where the two on the bottom left are now. Any details on those?


 
Most where sold here you could check the BST arcives I few went to a guy in Hong Kong but it's been a while and I can't remember. The Blue Torch P6 was very cool it was a prototype and I don't thing they ever released any.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 20, 2011)

..........


----------



## gallonoffuel (Mar 20, 2011)

6P-BK (3)
6PL-BK 
G2-BK
C2-HA
C3-BK
E2D
E2DL
E1L
E1E-BK
9P-BK
Z2
M6

And those that dont fit into the flashlight category:
Saint Minimus
12B Hurricane Lamp
M951


----------



## nbp (Mar 21, 2011)

On a completely unrelated topic, gallonoffuel, I dig the Shinedown lyrics in your sigline. Those guys are great, if you get a chance to see them live, do it. One of my favorite bands. oo:

Ok, back to SF stuff.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 21, 2011)

nbp said:


> Ok, back to SF stuff.


Good idea - I love San Francisco!! What are your favorite things there? 



JNewell said:


> Milky ML1/SSCP4 USWOH McR18j (2nd Gen)
> L1-BK-RD 1st Gen
> L1-HA-WH 2nd Gen
> L1-HA-WH 2nd Gen
> ...


You crack me up, and I think _I'm_ the L1 nut. :wave:


----------



## silverwarior (Mar 21, 2011)

Not many

1xA2
1xE1L


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont have my serial numbers handy, but copied from my "List your lights post":

*Surefire*
Surefire E2DL 5 /200 (White Cerakoted)
Surefire 6PDL (White Cerakoted) with ThruNite XM-L drop in 
Surefire G2L Green
Surefire G2L Red with Thrunite XP-G Drop in 
Surefire E1B Silver
Surefire C2 with Malkoff M60 
Surefire LX2
Surefire L1
Surefire Z2 With Nailbender XP-G High CRI

_Legos removed_

EDIT: Ooops, I guess my legos dont count as they are Vital gear bodies


----------



## JNewell (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I omitted the ones my two sons have... 



Kestrel said:


> Good idea - I love San Francisco!! What are your favorite things there?
> 
> 
> You crack me up, and I think _I'm_ the L1 nut. :wave:


----------



## nbp (Mar 21, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Good idea - I love San Francisco!! What are your favorite things there?
> 
> 
> You crack me up, and I think _I'm_ the L1 nut. :wave:



Fresh crab at Fisherman's Wharf...mmmmmmm.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 22, 2011)

JNewell said:


> I think I've got most on the list below:
> 
> M6
> A2-HA-WH
> ...



Nice collection Jnewell! Didn't realize you were such a fan! Will try to get the numbers updated tomorrow. Thanks again to EVERYONE for taking the time to post...I think this really sheds some light on why we collect which models we collect (or choose to own).


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 22, 2011)

my M1 was modded by milky. It put out a nice ambient light. 
I don't recall exactly who I bought it from, however I seem to recall getting something from you.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 22, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> my M1 was modded by milky. It put out a nice ambient light.
> I don't recall exactly who I bought it from, however I seem to recall getting something from you.


 
Yeah, I think you bought the KT1-HA from me. Funny how you remember that stuff...that musta been 2 years ago!


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Mar 23, 2011)

2- A2 S/N A41111, A66873 (SOLD)
1- L2 S/N A27669
1- M2 S/N TBD
2- M3 S/N A12886, B49741
2- M6 S/N A000289, TBD


----------



## bel_riose (Mar 23, 2011)

2x Kroma BK BL/RD
1x A2 RD OD
1x G2 BK (now with Thrunite XM-L drop-in)
1x L4 OD


----------



## jac2001 (Mar 23, 2011)

_Currently I have the following Surefire lights....

1 x C2L HA running a NB XML 3.1A 1 mode
1 x LX2 WH HA
2 x L1 WH HA
1 x D2 BK running a NB XRE R2 1 mode
1 x 6PX Tactical BK 

Have sold or traded several others in the last year or so, including a Lux V L4 HA, an E1e HA Natural incan, a C2 BK, and an E2DL WH BA.
_


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's mine,

E1e
E1L - finned head with NX05 optic
E1L - first Gen TIR lens with hardly any spill
E1L - 5/45 lumen
E1B - silver
L1 -10/60 lumen
E2e
E2e - bk
E2L - 5/60 lumen
E2L AA
E2DL - 5/200 lumen
LX2
A2 - bk - wh
6PX Pro
G2X Pro
S2 Stratum
AZ2
L5
G2
G2Z
G3
M2
M3
M6
M3LT

That's all I remember. Some of my lights are missing and I can't recall which ones they are.


----------



## RonReagan (Mar 29, 2011)

6P
E1B
G2X Pro


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 29, 2011)

Sparky's Magic said:


> 1x Original 6P (Laser Products - Fountain Valley Ca. Large boot.)
> 1x Blue G/M 6P
> 1x Grey G/M 6P
> 5x Black 6Ps (var. Drop-ins; Malkoffs, MC-Es etc.)
> 1x E1e (For VME Head and Malkoff M31W.)...coming soon!


 Add to registry:
1x HA E2e with Z57 clicky, VME. Malkoff 61W and AW 17670 (or maybe M 61L)


----------



## Machete God (Mar 29, 2011)

Machete God said:


> 6P LED Defender 6PDL-BK A623953
> A2 Aviator ?? A2-HA-?? A24666
> A2 Aviator WH A2-HA-WH A77366
> A2 Aviator YG A2-HA-YG A62754
> ...



New additions bolded, G2 lost in transit so I guess you can take one off the total figure for G2s


----------



## MaxPro Tactical (Apr 3, 2011)

Weapons Mounted Lights

Surefire Hellfighter 12 volt Green HA 



With mount, car adapter cable, SR07 remote switch, two 5000 mAh Lipo battery packs, and IR filter. 
Surefire M500A-BL 3 x 123A Green HA 


MN11 lamp with FM-16 blue filter. 
(Installed on Colt AR-6721 rifle.)

Surefire M511A-BL 3 x 123A Green HA 


MN11 lamp with FM-16 blue filter. 
(Installed on Colt AR-6700 rifle.)

Surefire M900V-BK 3 x 123A Black HA 


White/IR KM-4 Vampire series 160 lumen black LED module, white navigation lights, black pistol grip, black tail cap switch, and black Surefire M-93 mount. 
(Installed on Sabre/Colt M-4 rifle.) 

Surefire M900V-TN 3 x 123A Tan, Black HA 


White/IR KM-4 Vampire series 160 lumen black LED module, blue navigation lights, tan pistol grip, tan tail cap switch, tan Surefire M-93 mount, with an extra green Z46 bezel and KuKu custom drop in LED tower. 
(Installed on Bushmaster M-4 rifle.)

Surefire 618FA 2 x 123A Black 


New style forearm, Malkoff M61 260 lumen LED drop in module, black Z32C bezel, momentary switch, and click on/off switch.
(Installed on Remington 870.)

Surefire 618F Classic 2 x 123A Black 


P61 lamp, black Z32C bezel, momentary switch, and click on/off switch.
(Installed on Remington 870.)

Surefire 618 Classic 2 x123A Black 


P61 lamp, black Z32C bezel, and momentary switch.
(Installed on Remington 870.)

Surefire 618F Classic 2 x 123A Black 


P60 lamp, black Z32C bezel, momentary switch, and click on/off switch.
(Installed on Remington 870)

Surefire 620T Classic 2 x 123A Black 


P61 lamp, black Z32C bezel, momentary switch, and click on/off switch.
(Installed on Remington 1187P.)

Surefire 660B Classic 2 x 123A Painted Durocote Tan 


P61 lamp, tan Z32C bezel, Weaver mount, and S05B switch.
Surefire 960B Classic 3 x 123A Black 


P90 lamp, black Z32C bezel, M26 mount, A15 offset adapter, and S05B switch. 
Surefire M952V-TN 2 x 123A Tan HA 


White and IR KM-3 Vampire series 160 lumen tan LED module light with black XM07 switch.
Surefire M952V-TN 2 x 123A Tan HA 




White and IR KM-3 Vampire series 160 lumen tan LED module light with black XM07 switch.
Surefire M952-TN 2 x 123A Tan HA 


P61 lamp, tan LU60, and black XM07 switch.
Surefire M620V-BK 2 x 123A Black HA


White and IR KM-2 Vampire series 150 lumen black LED module scout light and extra Z68 switch. Also has an extra Fire Kylin dual tape switch with click on/off and momentary.
(Installed on AR-10 rifle.)

Surefire M620V-BK 2 x 123A Black HA 


White and IR KM-2 Vampire series 150 lumen black LED module scout light and extra Z68 switch.
(Installed on Sabre/Colt Commando rifle.) 

Surefire X200 2 x 123A Black HA 


On ACH commercial helmet, attached by the Ops-Core rail mount and adapter plate.
Flashlights

Surefire G2X-A-BK 2 x 123A Black Plastic 


200 lumen LED module and green Z58 click on/off tail cap.
(Installed on Sabre M-4 rifle.) 

Surefire G2X-A-BK 2 x 123A Black Plastic 


200 lumen LED module with McClicky click on/off tail cap kit and black switch boot.
(Installed on Sabre M-4 rifle.)

Surefire G2X-A-BK 2 x 123A Black Plastic 


200 lumen LED module with standard tactical tail cap and an extra tail cap with a McClicky click on/off tail cap kit and black switch boot.
Surefire V2-BK 2 x 123A Black HA 


150 / 10 lumen white and IR KM-3 Vampire series LED module with black two stage tactical tail cap.
Surefire U2A-BK 2 x 123A Black HA 


100 - 3 lumen white LED module with six stage selector ring, black Z59 click on/off tail cap, and GITD ring. 
Surefire U2-BK Lego 2 x 123A Black HA 


150 lumen white and IR KM-3 Vampire series LED module, matte black U2 ultra body with stainless Surefire clip, and matte black Z59 click on/off tail cap. (Vampire with clicky switch) 
Surefire C2-HA 2 x 123A Green HA 


P60L 80 lumen LED lamp, green Z44 bezel, Xeno black stainless bezel ring, and green Z58 click on/off tail cap.
Surefire C2-BK 2 x 123A Black 


P60L 80 lumen LED lamp, gloss black Z44 bezel, Xeno stainless bezel ring, and matte black Z59 click on/off tail cap. 
Surefire E2D 2 x 123A Black HA 


Solarforce 320 lumen R5 XPG Cree LED drop in, gloss black Z44 bezel, matte black Vital Gear E to C adapter, matte black E2D body, and matte black E2D defender click on/off tail cap. 
Surefire E2D LED 2 x 123A Black HA 


200 / 15 lumen LED module, black E1B click on/off tail cap, and GITD ring. 
Surefire E2D LED 2 x 123A Black HA 


200 / 15 lumen LED module, black Z61 standard style click on/off tail cap, and GITD ring. 
Surefire E1B 1 x 123A Black HA 


110 / 5 lumen LED module, E1B click on/off tail cap, and GITD ring.
Surefire 6P 2 x 123A Black 


P60L 80 lumen LED lamp, black Solarforce defender bezel, GITD rings, and black Surefire 6P tactical twist tail cap.
Surefire G2 LED 2 x 123A Black Plastic


KX-4-BKHA 120 lumen LED module and black Z49 click on/off tail cap.
(Installed on Colt 9 mm rifle.) 

Surefire G2 2 x 123A Green Plastic 


P60L 80 lumen LED lamp with green G2 plastic bezel. 
Surefire G2 LED 2 x 123A Black Plastic


Solarforce 320 lumen R5 XPG Cree LED drop in, matte black Z44 bezel, McClicky click on/off tail cap kit, and orange boot.
Surefire G2 2 x 123A Tan Plastic 


P60L 80 lumen LED lamp with tan G2 plastic bezel.
Surefire G2 2 x 123A Yellow Plastic 


Solarforce 320 lumen R5 XPG Cree LED drop in with yellow G2 plastic bezel.
Surefire 6Z Lego 2 x 123A Black HA 


Malkoff M61 260 lumen LED lamp, glossy black Z44 bezel, Xeno stainless steel bezel ring, glossy black Z41 tail cap, McClicky click on/off tail cap kit, black boot, and GITD ring.
Surefire M-1 1 x 123A Green HA 


IR LED, green Z48 click on/off tail cap, and Weaver mount for helmet along with rifle mounting.
Surefire M-1 1 x 123A Green HA 


IR LED, green Z48 click on/off tail cap, and rubber grip rings for hand held flashlight use.
Surefire M-1 1 x 123A Green HA 


IR LED, green Z48 click on/off tail cap, and Weaver mount for rifle mounting.
Surefire HL1-A-TN 1 x 123A Tan Plastic 

(On OD MSA ACH helmet with Ops-Core Head-Loc and NVG mount.)

Surefire HL1-A-TN 1 x 123A Tan Plastic 

(On black MSA ACH commercial helmet with Ops-Core rails, Head-Loc and NVG mount)


----------



## bobo383 (Apr 3, 2011)

6P LED, 80 lumen version.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2011)

Max Pro, is that yer store stock or your personal collection??? LOL! Can't argue with the 870's though!

bobo, get a Malkoff!!!


----------



## jtblue (Apr 3, 2011)

Hard to believe that Max Pro is "Unenlightened"


----------



## ARA (Apr 3, 2011)

Here goes my meager collection

1 - Z2 (Malkoff M61)
1 - G2 Tan (With a KX4 matching bezel)
1 - G2Z Tan (Thrunite XPG Dropin)
2 - U2 (Still my favourites)
1 - M6 
1 - 636 Weaponlight forend on a Winchester Defender 1300 (original LED dropin replaced with a KX4 Bezel)


----------



## MaxPro Tactical (Apr 3, 2011)

I am happy to say that the list is all a personal collection.

If you collect good guns you have to illuminate them with good lighting systems. So one collection led to another.

What is sad though is that my main EDC is a beat up 6Z Lego with a Malkoff M61 260 lumen LED lamp with a McClicky kit. I use it everyday for defense work.

I will second the "bobo, get a Malkoff!!!" It is hard to beat Gene's products.


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 3, 2011)

MaxPro Tactical said:


> I am happy to say that the list is all a personal collection.



You could outfit a police department with that! Nice collection.


----------



## Machete God (Apr 4, 2011)

MaxPro Tactical said:


> What is sad though is that my main EDC is a beat up 6Z Lego with a Malkoff M61 260 lumen LED lamp with a McClicky kit. I use it everyday for defense work.


I don't see what's so sad about this :thinking: Anyway, very awesome line-up of lights, and :welcome:


----------



## jtblue (Apr 4, 2011)

Add a Surefire G3 incan to the list


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 4, 2011)

I've picked up a few.

6P
6P Roundbody
6PD
9P
L1
E1B
E2D (x2)

Accessories:
A19
Z21 Closed-End Tailcap
V-70 Holster
V-26 Leather Holster


----------



## Culhain (Apr 4, 2011)

You can add mine to your list. The E1L and the 6P see the most use

1. E1L ----Lux 3
2. 6P-----Malkoff
3. C2-----Stock
4. D3------Cabella's mini turbo head
5. E2O-----stock
6. E1W----stock
7. 8AX-----stock


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 6, 2011)

Was looking for a replacement lens for one of my Surefire bezels today. Found a 6PL at a great price. So the replacement lens comes with a full flashlight attached, I guess.

+1 - 6PL


----------



## kelmo (Apr 7, 2011)

Please add a white A2L!


----------



## oldways (Apr 10, 2011)

1x L1 Milky
1x E2E HA BK
3x A2 white red green
1x 6P
1x 9P KT2BK TH
1x 8AX
2x M6


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far guys. I have updated the first post in a few days, but I have been adding lights, and there have been some changes to the top-seeds.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 10, 2011)

???  "...have not updated...? 




angelofwar said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far guys. I have updated the first post in a few days, but I have been adding lights, and there have been some changes to the top-seeds.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2011)

JNewell said:


> ???  "...have not updated...?



Good catch (or rather obvious, huh?). Now you see how good my mind can function with a 2 and 3 year old...


----------



## mworley66 (Apr 11, 2011)

1- G2 so far


----------



## cland72 (Jul 19, 2013)

AOW, do you still have your spreadsheet? Would be interesting now to see how it fares since the P60 format has basically been abandoned by Surefire (save for the 6P and G2).


----------



## think2x (Jul 20, 2013)

> AOW, do you still have your spreadsheet? Would be interesting now to see how it fares since the P60 format has basically been abandoned by Surefire (save for the 6P and G2).




I thought the same thing.



think2x said:


> 9P
> Z2
> L1



Mine has changed _a little._

2x 6P
G3
A2L
U2 Ultra
M6 Magnumlight
L1-WH
L1-RD
E2L 45 lumen single mode
Kroma W,R,B

EDIT: I always forget to add my Minimus Vision!


----------



## N8N (Jul 20, 2013)

I have

1x 6P Classic, Malkoff MD tailcap, Malkoff M61L 219 drop-in (have original P60 and tailcap, but it's more useful like this)
1x 6P Classic, still in package (not sure whether I want to do something with this one or sell it.)


----------



## T45 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have:
4 x 6P, (2BK, 1GM, 1 Round Body)
1 x 9P
1 x G2
1 x Z2
1 x G2Z
1 x M3
1 x E2L

G2s and G2Zs do not have serial numbers  I am thinking about adding a M4 and a M6 to my collection. I bought the E2L because I couldn't find an E2D at the gun show a buddy and I were at.


----------



## T45 (Jul 20, 2013)

cland72 said:


> AOW, do you still have your spreadsheet? Would be interesting now to see how it fares since the P60 format has basically been abandoned by Surefire (save for the 6P and G2).



I keep thinking Surefire should make small runs of at least the Z2, Z3, and C2, maybe the C3 also. They could make say ...500 of each group around the holidays. That's enough to justify the production cost and I think they would sell.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 20, 2013)

Currently,

E1L
G2L
G2Z w/ Malkoff Module - duty light
L4 body and switch with Valiant Concepts head and malkoff 3 mode module
E2L-AA
LX2
PX2
6P body

E1L is by far my favorite.


----------



## gsr (Jul 21, 2013)

At present,
2 G2-YL
1 6P round body with some mods
1 E2DL 
1 E1B slightly modded
1 Saint
1 M300 Mini Scout

I've had quite a few more in the past, mostly E series. The sigh smiley was supposed to be here.


----------



## WDR65 (Jul 21, 2013)

At the moment,
E1B
EB1
E1L 
E2L
E2DL ultra
G2X pro
U2 seoul

I have an E2L AA and another G2X pro on their way to me. I've owned a lot more. I could add an E2O to this list if I could ever find it. Like gsr, I'm primarily an E series addict.


----------



## Chadder (Jul 21, 2013)

I currently have:
1- E2o
1- E2E
2-G2L
1- 6P
1- 6PX tactical
1- G2x pro
1- C2
1- E2DL
1- E1B
1- EB1 (ordered waiting on arrival)
The e2e and e2o are my only incands, but they are still two of my favorites!


----------



## jamie.91 (Jul 21, 2013)

1X 6P
1X 9P
2X L60 LEGOS ( one with a KX4 and 6P tailcap and one with an SW02 and an M2 bezel )


----------



## 880arm (Jul 21, 2013)

AOW I don't know if you're still maintaining this thread but I think it's a great idea. I had thought of starting something like this myself and didn't even know this one existed.

Here goes nothing . . . 

4xA2 (Green 3 flats, Red 3 Flats, White 3 Flats, Green 4 Flats)
2xA2L (1 each Blue and Red)
1xAZ2-S

5xC2 (4 HA and 1 BK)
2xC3 (1 HA and 1 BK)

2xD2 Defender
2xD3 Defender

1xE1B
1xEB1-C
2xE1E (1 HA and 1 BK)
1xE1L (w/ KL1)
1xE1L-A
1xE2D 
1xE2DL
1xE2DL Ultra
2xE2E (1 HA and 1 BK) 
2xE2L
1xE2L-A
1xE2LAA-A

3xG2 (1 each black, green and yellow)
1xG2L Tan
3xG2X Pro (1 each green, tan, and yellow)
1xG2X Tactical (Black)
1xG2ZL (Green)
1xG3 (Black)

1xK2 Kroma

3xL1 (1 each white, blue, and green)
1xL2
2xL4
3xL5
1xL7
2xLX2

1xM2
2xM3
1xM3LT
1xM3T
1xM4-CB
2xM6-CB
1xM6LT
6xM951 Weaponlights

1x3P Black
5x6P Classic
5x6P Original (3 black, 1 GM, and 1 USA)
2x6P Defender
3x6PX Pro (1 Black and 2 9/11 Firefighter commemorative)
1xP2X Fury
4x9P Original
1x9P Classic
1x12PM NightFighter

1xS2 Stratum

1xU2 Ultra
1xUB3T Invictus

2xZ2 CombatLight
1xZ3 CombatLight
2x6Z
1x7Z
2x9Z
1x12ZM

1x8X
1x8AX
1x9N
1x9AN


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 6, 2013)

880arm - that's a bit impressive! What do you do on your days off?

As for me, more than some, less than others but never enough.

Round bodied 6P
Modern 6P
C2
E1L Outdoorsman (single level)
E1E
E1D
E1B
E2D Led Defender
KL3 head

Favourite one?

For me, an E1E is just about perfect - prefer it modded, but A.OK as stock.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a G2, 6P, two Aviator incandescents and a C2 on the way. Modest, but growing slowly.


----------

